# (Unofficial Port) OpenAndroid-VXLR V2.2.0 Stable w/Aroma -- Fixed Customizer + Added Optional Components Installer to Aroma (01/24/2012)



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Blur (Motorola)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source::









*OA-VXLR Version 2.2.0 (Open Android - Vortex/Liberty Reloaded)*

*This is an unofficial port of OA-VXLR rom, the credit of this work is Spz0, he is the creator of this rom, please read the entire post, If you need support, please go to the main post for the DX:**http://rootzwiki.com...aroma-01242012/*

*Please read this post all the way through before installing. This will minimize /facepalm redundancies.*

*PLEASE ALSO READ INSTALLATION INSTRUCTION AS THEY HAVE CHANGED!!*
In short, I've picked up where SlothyDX left off on Vortex-Liberty-Reloaded ROM and finished the incomplete parts, as well as adding my own components to it.
Using the _*Aroma Installer*_, I've been able to really offer some customization options pre-install and post-install for the end user. Things like 8pt MultiTouch, Disabling Key Lights and more. I've also added an option in the installer to center, left or right-align the statusbar clock. Its a little bit buggy, and may require a couple reboots for changes to usually stick, but its functioning.
And again, with Aroma, comes the ability to change those options when you want! Don't like the centered clock after installing the patch? Just load up the installer again through CWM, and instead of choosing the ROM installation, choose "Optional Components" and change it! Same goes for any other installed optional components.
In the future I will be adding more options to the components section of the installer, like 1click Custom OC/UV settings, Custom App install, etc...
Heres a video of the installer* (Installer filmed was an early beta,, actual installer is much more comprehensive):*

*I've also fixed up this ROM's Customization Menu.* The only issue I had was with the Pulldown Text code. It keeps blacking out the statusbar when you change the text (icons come back once you get a notification) and it doesn't stick on reboot, so for now it will remain disabled. I've put the full date in its place (Think this looks nicer).
*I removed all the fluff from the install* (the nvitems update, logo, kernel, recovery, cdt, cdrom, devtree), so this ROM just installs the system image and the relevant userdata for vortex to run. *This also allows you to install this ROM on ANY SBF*. Just make sure you pay attention to the wifi fix option in the installer (depending on what SBF you're on) and you're good to go.

*Please read Post #3 "Known Bugs/Issues" before reporting issues to this thread!*

With all that said, here you go.

*Current Changelog (01/24/13):*
*-*NEW* *Fixed Youtube Google Play Services Error.
*-*NEW** Fixed issue with search button not initiating Search
*-*NEW** Fixed "Black border" battery issue when adding a call in Phone.apk
*-*NEW** Overhauled installer code and changed Optional Components section in Installer
*-*NEW** Added 3 Battery Icon Options, select-able through Optional Components Installer
*-*NEW* *Added Left Side Clock alignment option to installer
*-*NEW** Disabled annoying Low Battery Popups.
*Features:*
-*Stock, de-Blurred-based, so everything works & amazing battery life!*
-*Aroma Installer* with Ability to Flash ROM and Optional Components, OR just flash optional components.
-More Optional components added periodically (clock alignment, battery icon options, init.d scripts, etc...).
-*Fixed Liberty Customization Menu*.
-Universal carrier bits added (Able to install on multiple carriers with Minimal data issues)
-*Universal SBF Install* (*doesn't matter what SBF version you're on*)
-Wizards Hijack BootMenu
-Updated Gapps preloaded
-Updated Apk's
-Updated UI
-CM7 Generic Mms.apk (for universal carrier aspect)
-A Few system tweaks
-Lightflow Integration (LED Control)
-New Boot Animation
*What Works:*
Everything.... except pulldown text.
*What doesn't Work:*
Pulldown Text in Customization Menu is disabled (Current date is taken up in that space).
Find something that doesnt work then PM me, and Good For You!!
*Disclaimer:*
The usual.. I claim ZERO responsibility for bricked Devices. If you can't follow instructions or are not sure of how to install a custom ROM, Don't Do It!

*Installation:*
-Boot to CWM
-Run Installer
-Choose formatting options *(if you are upgrading from VXL-OA 2.1.2 you must choose COMPLETE FORMAT, or you may encounter google account issues amongst other issues.)*
-Choose options in installer.
-Reboot
-Wait
-Profit!
*Things to Note:*
-Theres a Wifi Fix for all users *NOT* on a 621 / 604 Kernel built into the installer. Failure to flash this fix on non-621/604 kernels will result in broken wifi.
 *Download Links:*

*Main:*

https://mega.co.nz/#...11v1MB5WBI6y1Ik

*MD5* =

Screenshots Below.

Much Thanks to the Liberty Team and DeVortex for creating a great build, and SlothyDX for keeping the Mod tight! And anyone else who dipped their fingers into this build: Thanks!

~Cheers
* Attached Thumbnails*




*Changelog.*

*Version 2.2.0 (01/24/13)*
Fixed Youtube Google Play Services Error.
Fixed issue with search button not initiating Search
Fixed "Black border" battery issue when adding a call in Phone.apk
Overhauled installer code and changed Optional Components section in Installer
Added 3 Battery Icon Options, select-able through Optional Components Installer
Added Left Side Clock alignment option to installer
Disabled annoying Low Battery Popups.
*************************************************************************

*Known Issues / Bugs:*
Aroma Installer has a Bug inherent in it that will freeze the installation if the back button is pressed. This happens only on certain phones, and apparently ours is one. Just don't hit the back button.







If you do, just pull the battery and reboot.
When changing Clock Options (incl. first boot), it may be necessary to reboot 2x for changes to take effect. In worst case random scenarios a battery pull may be needed if you encounter a boot loop. Change will take effect on next boot. Does not impede performance.
When changing Battery options, the battery animated icon doesnt disappear/reappear right away. To fix this, give it some time, reboot, or change signal status to kickstart the statusbar.
CRT OFF Animation has a tendency to not stick when you alter lockscreen settings or reboot the system (bug is intermittent and does not impact performance)
Numbers in "Alarms and Timer" app are black in landscape mode. _Working on a fix. Workaround: Select timer in portrait before going landscape._
Updated version of YouTube causes Google Play Services error. Do not update YouTube -- stick with the stock version loaded on the ROM _FIXED. Updated YouTube App preloaded with ROM._
-15% toast states 0% regardless. Working on a solution. _PATCHED. Removed Low Battery Popups entirely._
Google search widget and search button do not respond. _FIXED._
Black border around battery icon when adding a call in phone.apk._FIXED_
Reserved .....


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

How's GSM?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

eMWu said:


> How's GSM?


He's a gsm user. I highly doubt he would put something out that doesn't work for him.

Sent from my r2d2


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Gsm works well, as it is a blur based rom, but you need to open the phone and type * # * # 4636 # * # * to enter the hidden menu and switch network, this is because it has the phone.apk to DX, can be solved by changing the Phone.apk for D2G, but would have to look


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

USB Debugging doesn't seem to work.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> USB Debugging doesn't seem to work.


someone also reported that here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38403-openandroid-vxlr-v220-stable-waroma-fixed-customizer-added-optional-components-installer-to-aroma-01242012/page__st__220#entry1092986


----------



## adamantem (Jun 1, 2012)

hi, i can't install apk from SD and in the settings can't find the option for get permision

----
Hola no puedo instalar apks desde la tarjeta de memoria, cuando busco la opción en el menu, no me aparece para dar permisos, cunado intento el mismo aministrador me mande a la opcion manda un error, alguna forma de solucionarlo??


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

adamantem said:


> hi, i can't install apk from SD and in the settings can't find the option for get permision
> 
> ----
> Hola no puedo instalar apks desde la tarjeta de memoria, cuando busco la opción en el menu, no me aparece para dar permisos, cunado intento el mismo aministrador me mande a la opcion manda un error, alguna forma de solucionarlo??


Try changing the language to English before going to settings, this happened to me because the Spanish language has some bugs, if you donot solves a problem of the rom, you would have to ask here in the main post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38403-openandroid-vxlr-v220-stable-waroma-fixed-customizer-added-optional-components-installer-to-aroma-01242012/


----------



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for this port Dark Cricket! Just one question. How do I get Wi-Fi to work if i'm on .629?? It doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

bitojoe said:


> Thanks so much for this port Dark Cricket! Just one question. How do I get Wi-Fi to work if i'm on .629?? It doesn't seem to work.


Try to flash WiFi fix on aroma installer, if this fails, I need to find the file libnetutil.so ára 4.5.629


----------



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> Try to flash WiFi fix on aroma installer, if this fails, I need to find the file libnetutil.so ára 4.5.629


I was not able to get it to work. I tried flashing all of the wifi patches and also didn't on one flash.

Also noticed that the camera has a bug. When taking a picture, you get a glitched out purple shot instead


----------



## Tinko (Feb 16, 2013)

Great ROM all work good!


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Which D2 family variants is this for?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Droid 2 global a956


----------



## binary_edge (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got around to trying this one out. Everything I tried with it seemed to work ok with the exception of the camera. I think that is because it's using the droid x camera instead of the droid 2 global camera. The Droid X has an 8mp camera and the D2G only has a 5mp camera. I think thats confusing the app. The video camera option seems to work ok if you select the approriate record option from the menu (720x480 DVD).

I've been running ICS so long it's weird (but welcome) to have a rom where things just work.
It doesn't have the performance of a Kang by Dubbsy but overall a nice rom.


----------

